# low oil at cold start



## Ryan Verdeck (Dec 4, 2016)

I've had a Honda eu2000i generator for about ten years. I've used if for ice fishing here in mn every winter. The problem I'm having has been there since new. Otherwise the machine has been flawless

I run amsoil small engine oil, I believe it's 10-30 always have. The generator always starts in a couple pulls, regardless of temperature. However, when the temperature is below about 40-50 degrees F.... it will start, run for a few seconds, and shut down with the low oil alert... I'll start it up, it will run for a few seconds, then shut down with the low oil alert... this can happen a dozen times before it will actually sense the oil and stay running. I change the oil every fall, even though there are a matter of maybe 20-40 hours on it from the previous winter. I bring the generator in my fish house overnight when asleep. I'll bring it out in the morning and it will have no problems staying running.

Anyone have any suggestions/advice or have similar issues?? I've always just dealt with it, but would like to look for answers and possible ideas to change it.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Just a guess, but there seems to be some hysteresis (delay) affecting the switch. Obvious fix would be to replace the switch, but a cheaper fix might be a synthetic oil. I've gone to 5-30 synthetic in all my small engines which all state to use 30W and have been very pleased with the result. These range from 5HP to 26HP, tillers, woodsplitter, garden tractors, genset, etc. The genset and Garden Tractor I use to plow snow with have always started below freezing with no issues. 


Good luck,


----------



## Sailorman3 (Feb 3, 2016)

I need to ask a question here. My generator is doing the same thing. Started last weekend. How do you know it shutting down on low oil because that light comes on when it's shutting down anyway. The red light always comes on as it's shutting down.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Ryan Verdeck said:


> The generator always starts in a couple pulls, regardless of temperature. However, when the temperature is below about 40-50 degrees F.... it will start, run for a few seconds, and shut down with the low oil alert...


As others have said, perhaps the Oil Alert sensor is failing, but it might just be the oil and conditions are not happy. Honda usually recommends 10W-30 oil for most conditions, but 5W-30 is okay too, particulary for lower ambient temps. It would be a cheap and easy test, so try some thinner 5W-30 and see if that clears up the problem. Replacing the Oil Alert sensor is a big job...the engine has to come all the way out and split in half. A seasoned tech can probably do the job in 1.5 hours, but double that for a first-timer. 

I assume you there is no evidence of oil leaking, correct? If you do have an oil leak, that would need to be resolved first. FYI, Honda did have a service bulletin back in 2003 for a limited number of units that were shipped with a pinched o-ring on the oil alert sensor. This would be obvious when the new unit was first started, so probably not an issue with yours (10 years old). 

Do you think you might have an icing problem? Sometimes, the vent tube from the carb-to-crankcase can freeze up, depending on ambient conditions. A blocked breather tube can create pressure in the crankcase and force out out, but again, you'd see evidence of oil leaking.


----------



## Ryan Verdeck (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks Robert.... I've always run 10w-30 amsoil small engine oil. And, no, never any sign of oil leaking.... I'm just at a loss, and tired of fighting it to stay running for a while when I have whiskey to drink in the ice shack!!!!


----------



## jchall80 (Apr 16, 2017)

This is an age old problem. You can change oil types and viscosity all you want and it will still behave the same when it is really cold. It is the oil level switch as others have suggested. To deal with this, I intercepted the low oil level switch circuit with a toggle switch to bypass it when starting in cold conditions. Drop the front panel and find the yellow wire behind the connector that plugs into the front panel (if memory serves me right) and splice in with a toggle switch of some sorts. I drilled a hole in the front panel and installed the toggle switch.


----------



## Ryan Verdeck (Dec 4, 2016)

Excellent information jchall, thanks!!!! Looks pretty simple!


----------



## Mr.Natural (Apr 17, 2017)

I'd suggest one small variation on jchall80's solution: use a momentary-on (spring loaded) toggle switch. That'll require you hold it on while starting the engine and during the initial warm-up, thus eliminating the possibility that you'd leave it on while running (not that you'd ever do that...)


----------



## Stuart (Dec 17, 2021)

jchall80 said:


> This is an age old problem. You can change oil types and viscosity all you want and it will still behave the same when it is really cold. It is the oil level switch as others have suggested. To deal with this, I intercepted the low oil level switch circuit with a toggle switch to bypass it when starting in cold conditions. Drop the front panel and find the yellow wire behind the connector that plugs into the front panel (if memory serves me right) and splice in with a toggle switch of some sorts. I drilled a hole in the front panel and installed the toggle switch.


----------



## Stuart (Dec 17, 2021)

I have this Honda 2000eu for about 20 years. 5 or so years ago this cold start problem surfaced. Installed the toggle switch so the low oil sensor malfunction can be bypassed. problem is solved. No more cold weather start issues with toggle off. The wire to splice the toggle into is yellow as shown in the schematic in the owners manual.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

Nice hack. Just don't forget to switch it back on after you've given the oil time to warm up.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

better yet use 5-30 or 0-30 synthetic oil when cold weather.

we keep the crew gens in a warm dry place when it is cold
and use heated generator shed's or shacks for the home units.

bad things happen when you try to start a super cold engine..
at least below zero...
hard on every thing starter, charging system, ice in the carb. ice in the crankcase vent.
on and on...

for a pro system: 
so plan the outage, build a secure heated gen shed. 
make sure to get the optional cold weather packages for your gen set or make them if the gen mfg does not offer them.
warm intake air is always a great plan on gasoline as well as diesel and LP and NG.
it makes for a clean burn and less trash in the fuel as well.


----------

